# Orwo NP22



## leachim (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi

I found this film in an old camera - does anyone know how to process it, or where I should send it ?

What type of film is it ?

Thanks

Mike
UK


----------



## santino (Aug 9, 2005)

in agfa rodinal or in Calbe Chemie R09/A49.


----------

